# TiVO iPhone/iPod Touch application



## chrisser71

It appears that TiVo is working with RIM on some sort of mobile TiVo integration. It's great that we can submit recording requests, but I've always really wanted to see what's ACTUALLY on my Tivo, be able to delete shows, etc.

I just saw this Engadget entry, and I'm hoping you guys are working on some sort of iPhone/iTouch application that would do the same thing? The beauty of an iPhone app is you can just build it, have it approved by Apple, and then get paid for it, rather than I'm sure the technical hurdles you're having to jump over to make your interface work with RIM.

Are you guys working on something?

Thanks


----------



## chrisser71

here's the Engadget entry:

http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/11/tivo-and-rim-team-up-for-blackberry-integration-prepping-slingb/


----------



## squipple

I second this. I want to be able to schedule my shows from my iphone!


----------



## javabird

I third it!


----------



## elbaz

TiVo would get a lot more bang for their buck by developing an open interface (API/Web Service) and letting the community develop the applications for whatever divice they desire.


----------



## CuriousMark

Here is what Gizmo Lovers has to say on that RIM integration:
TiVo and Blackberry Future Collaboration Revealed


----------



## sicembears

Bring an iphone app!!!


----------



## hcky21

...yes, bring it, and for the record, i would buy it if it weren't free...


----------



## DVDerek

I don't really care if there's an application, but a mobile browser friendly version of their website would be a great start.


----------



## barddzen

I'd also like to be able to schedule and modify my Tivo from iPhone!


----------



## jjburke77

I don't know what it is up the but I will sextuple it. That sounds about right and I too am willing to pay a reasonable amount.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## sanjosanjo

Just FYI, there is an iPhone app that allows you to schedule stuff. It's called i.TV, it's free, and I've been using it for a while. It's main function is to look at TV listings, but it provides a link to your online Tivo account and let's you schedule recordings with a few clicks. I've been testing it and you need to request the recording about an hour before the start time in order for the online service to contact your Tivo.

Alas, it doesn't let you see the actual Tivo interface and you can't delete stuff. But it's pretty useful for a free app. 
Here's a review:
http://www.webomatica.com/wordpress/2008/12/17/iphone-app-itv/


----------



## TiivoDog

I've used the I.TV App and it's buggy as he!!..... The bugs I encountered appeared to be related to both Tivo itself, as well as the application. It needs to be improved, however I agree with some other posters, that Tivo needs to belly up and use the Apple SDK to develop and release a quality application or Direct TV is going to beat them to the punch.... There's no reason in the world why Tivo has not yet released an app specifically designed for the iPod Touch/iPhone platform as it would be value added to their existing customer base, as well as a drawing card for future subscribers.


----------



## fcc

i.TV's remote does not work with series 2 TiVo's. I asked them about it and they said They need TiVo to allow that. I don't see anywhere to make that kind of request.


----------



## pavanb500

FWIW there's already a (free) Android app that does the same - but one better. It lets you use your phone as a remote that doesn't require line-of-sight. The "catch" is that it only works with Series 3/Tivo HD, but it's great!


----------



## kc94558

I am pretty happy with iTV app to program TiVo. It lets me choose which dvr I want to record to. It's not as good as going to the real TiVo web site if you're looking more in depth search, but for a quick program search it works great. It has never taken more than 20 minutes to get an email back to state the request was received. If an app ever comes out just for TiVo, I'll get it.


----------



## kc94558

Oh yeah, as as for the iTV app remote control, only working for the Series 3: Since it works thru the WiFi, all of your tivo's would try to ff, change channels, etc at the same time. At least it eliminates that potential problem by not working on older series 2's if your boxes are all networked together like mine.


----------

